# rotovator blades ford model 105



## pascotom (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi All I am looking for information on availability of new rotovator blades for a ford 105 48" pto, I found some at over $300 a set was hoping that there is an aftermarket alternative. T.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## pascotom (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Roger, I love mine too. I managed to get the rotovator rebuild and tilled my garden. I tell you what, that is one useful tool, makes my disk look like a hacker.


----------

